# what have you been told about your breed



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm sure everyone her has had people spout off their misconceptions about their breed of dog. I have heard all sorts of nonsense about dobermans turning on their owners when their brain gets too big, etc. I heard something new about pyrenees yesterday. Somebody posted a picture of two pyrs hanging out in a park like setting. She said she didn't know the circumstances but that breed of dog being anywhere near wildlife could have serious consequences. I posted and asked why that was. I wass informed that pyrenees were a guard breed and would get very aggressive towards people if animals were around. I guess this person thought these dogs were just hanging out waiting. If no other critters were around they'd be fine, but say a squirrel darted across the path somebody was walking on. Look out human, you're toast!:fear:

So, what nonsense have you been told?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh yes, because doing what they were bred to do involves guarding birds, squirrels and other wildlife against PEOPLE.

Oh, and my Dobie has the bump on his head so his brain has room to grow. I actually used to think that was funny until I saw the video of the spaniels writhing in agony and screaming because their brains are too big for their skulls. Now it's not quite so amusing.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

So may stories about Chows that I don't know where to start. I almost had it out with the Animal Control officer in my class when he started in on them!

Chows ALWAYS turn on their owners (yeah.....it's a wonder I've survived 30 years with them)
You can't have kids around them (tell that to my sons and all their friends and all the kids in our neighborhood)
You can never have cats around them (tell that to all the cats I raised with them)
You can't have other dogs around them (tell that to all the puppies I raised with them)
You can't train them ( I'll show you a video of my black avatar boy jumping through the tire in the agility course!) 

Things that are true ----- you don't want to attack their Momma, and you don't want to have to groom them unless it's something you love doing!


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

People were always so shocked when they met my THREE friendly, well socialized, non yappy Chi's.

My favorite now is that somehow people think that our local mutts ( Potcakes ) are not smart or trainable like purebreeds are! :frusty:

Seriously, I went to someone's home to help them out with their young Potcake. Nice older couple, not knowledgeable at all when it comes to dog training. This is only their second dog ( first one passed away ) and she is VERY active. They love her to pieces, just don't know how to deal with her exuberance. This is one of the smartest dogs I've come across in a long time. I worked with her for a 1/2 hour and could not help thinking that she is any trainers DREAM dog. Not that I'm even close to being a trainer, but I put together a plan to set boundaries for her when walking on a leash, and teaching her to retrieve. Once I get her to the point that she is manageable to walk on a leash, and has a structured exercise activity everyday that's easy for her owners, I'm excited to see what I can do with this girl. This couple knows their dog is extremely bright, they just need some training themselves.........but I get it all the time that people think Potcakes are dim witted. What they don't realize is the dogs are outsmarting them.....


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

I was already familiar with the breed, but when I was doing more research online people said huskies were crazy hyper and destructive. While Miko had his bouts of destruction when he was a puppy, as he's grown that has all disappeared. Miko isn't a hyper dog, and in fact is very mellow by nature... he can be very playful one minute and then passed out on the floor the next if no one will play with him. My IL's husky is the same way.

I had a dog trainer tell me that huskies weren't very smart, and that Miko changed her view of them by his intelligence and obedience.

It all comes down to training, I think, and while some things are instinctual, training can go a long way in inhibiting and redirecting certain behavior.

Also, people always try to tell me that I shouldn't have a husky in Texas because of the heat. Then, I have to explain to them about how their double coat insulates against heat as well as cold, and how (like with any dog) you just have to be smart, keep them inside or cool outside in the summer. You should see the looks I get when I take him to the dog park during the summer... he swims most of the time but I can tell people are giving me the side-eye.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Uh, well, I have Pit Bulls (and an Amstaff), it's amazing that I'm still alive to some people. Need I say more LOL?


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

For Tucker (Chi mix) my mother and aunt frequently say that he's aggressive because that's just how small dogs are, they are not friendly. Unfortunately he doesn't do anything to help the stereotype. My dad didn't want a Chihuahua mix because he didn't want a dog that shakes all of the time.


----------



## Kristin (Mar 4, 2012)

Well since I have a American Pit Bull Terrier and a Pit Bull mix I have heard everything under the sun. They will turn on me, they eat babies and maul old people, their jaws lock, the only way to open their jaws is by shooting them in the head, Brindle is a fighting color. My ones ears are cropped so it means I fight her because you only do that to get the advantage in the fighting ring. But lets not forget all of the stereotypes I get as the owner! lmao I have two bull-breeds and one non bull breed, so I have two fighting dogs and a bait dog. I own lots of dog fighting paraphanelia such as: 2 bull breeds, a break stick, a pedigree for my APBT, historical Pit Bull books, Pit Bull magazines, name and phone number of other APBT breeders, a spring pole and a flirt pole, a chain spot in the yard, antibiotics, syringes. I also have bullets in the house so I'm sure they could be used against me and said thats what I feed my dogs to make them mean. lmao


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Well, most people can't even identify the breed I have (Dogue de Bordeaux), except that he's the same dog from the movie "Turner and Hooch."

So, what I get a lot is, "Wow- he must drool a LOT." No, not really. They over-exaggerated the drool (esp. the scene in the front seat of the car with Tom Hanks) to make the scene funnier. Mine doesn't really drool much-- except after a good long drink at the water bowl (think lakes, rivers...lol).


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I had someone tell me that they didn't like frenchies because they are aggressive and unfriendly.


I was like ".....wait...what?????" I guess I should have warned the three little girls that Murph sat next to on the floor at work yesterday for half an hour while they pet him and took his picture.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

It's crazy how once some people get an idea in their heads nothing is going to talk them out of it. Awhile back I was helping somebody try and find a home for a min pin. My parents knew somebody who was intersted. My dad kept asking "are the mini dobermans aggressive like the big ones?. Cus dobermans are really mean and neurotic so the mini's must be the same." I don't how many times I tried to explain that a) a miniature pinscher is not a miniature doberman and b) dobermans are not all aggressive.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

thankfully i was pretty lucky all my bull terrier info came straight from good breeders so i had no expectaions or suprises or fears.(well actually i kind of did cause my first male pup become severly aggressive) but i KNEW that wasnt what a BT was so i tried again and was completly happy becuase cesar IS everything a bull terrier is all his quirks and silliness and sweet nature i adore him.

i think the only thing i heard about my breed that is wrong is "theres no such hting as a bull terrier"


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

werecatrising said:


> It's crazy how once some people get an idea in their heads nothing is going to talk them out of it. Awhile back I was helping somebody try and find a home for a min pin. My parents knew somebody who was intersted. My dad kept asking "are the mini dobermans aggressive like the big ones?. Cus dobermans are really mean and neurotic so the mini's must be the same." I don't how many times I tried to explain that a) a miniature pinscher is not a miniature doberman and b) dobermans are not all aggressive.


Ugh, that's frustrating! Miko's girlfriend is a dobie, and she's the sweetest thing! I've never met a dobie that wasn't friendly, or a pit for that matter. 

I will say that the two chows that I've ever met (which was only when I worked at a boarding facility) were not very friendly (extremely aggressive), but that very likely was due to owners and/or stress caused by boarding. It did put a bad taste for them in my mouth for a long time, but I was 16 and very impressionable. I have since learned to keep an open mind about all dogs.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh, where do I even start? 

- ANYONE can own a Lab, because they are dogs for "dumb owners" (yes, I've heard that many times).

- Labs are calm - HAHAHA. While I'm sure there are some Labs out there that are more mellow, many are only calm after exercise and lots of exercise. They are not programmed to automatically be well-behaved and calm.

- They are the dumbest dogs and can't learn anything. Harleigh and *many* of the Labs that I've met are anything but dumb... sure she might be a little on the "everything in life is the bomb" side, but she certainly isn't dumb. That goes for many of the Labs I know too.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

my boyfreind is one of those people who if he meets a breed of dog even mix and its nice he belives they are ALL nice if he meets one thats not so nice NONE of them are nice.
on of his co-workers brought her elderly pug into work once and it kept trying to chew my bfs shoes my bf was getting mad and tried nudging it away and it growled and bit him that is the ONLY pug my bf has ever met so now my bf sees pugs and is like "ugh i hate those dogs very mean" i say " no the one you met was mean not all fo them are"

or my bf swears up and down beagles are the nicest dogs in the world they are never aggressive and never bite becuase he owned a beagle when he was kid so now he belives ALL beagles are freindly. we watched an apisode of the dog whisperer with an aggressive beagle and he goes "wow there must be a beagle mix or somthing" i said "uh no it looks purebred" "cant be beagles are freindly and never bite"
:frusty:
thankfully if we have kids ILL teach them about animals...


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I've always been told that all Chihuahuas are aggressive, yappy, and do nothing but shake. I have 4 now and none of mine have ever shook, and 2 of them would absolutely go home with anyone and rarely ever bark. Toby and Angel, both take their time getting to know strangers and Angel would bite. She's also my only yappy one of the 4.
Min Pins are mini Dobermans and can't be trained. Wrong and wrong. I have 3 and they are some of the smartest little dogs you'll meet.
And I have Dachshunds and Dachshund mixes. I've been told you can't housebreak them and that they'll dig your entire yard up and are stupid. Mine are all housebroken, I never see them digging, and they are also very bright little dogs.
My mom is an animal lover but very ignorant when it comes to dogs. I fostered a very compact Pitbull for close to a year a long time ago and she met her on a number of occasions at my house. I had relatives in town and was at an adoption event so they came to see me at Petsmart. I had the little dog with me and we all hugged and visited for a few minutes and my aunt asked if one of the dogs there was living at my house. I got her (Eliana) out of the crate and brought her to meet everyone. My mom was saying how sweet she was and cute, and then my aunt asked what kind of dog she was. When I said Pitbull my mom, who was practically making out with this dog, recoiled in horror. And the next thing out of her mouth was, "I hate Pitbulls, those dogs should all be killed," I just looked at her and said, "Are you my real mother or was I adopted??" 
She has since changed her tune but all I could think was, how are we related?....hwell:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

kady05 said:


> Uh, well, I have Pit Bulls (and an Amstaff), it's amazing that I'm still alive to some people. Need I say more LOL?


Thats what I was going to say. I keep hearing that Gunner willl eat me in my sleep or kill Sprocket. 

A misconception with Chis is that they shake all the time. Not Sprocket


----------



## greyshadows (Jan 30, 2012)

I have Weimaraners and because they were bred to hunt lions and big game, people have stopped me and said "why do you own that dog? It is very dangerous! Keep it away from me!" Sure, there vicious when they are cuddled up to my cats on the bed, vicious lion hunters! I also have been told because they are a German breed, they must be "Nazi dogs".
Some people are just plain nuts!


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

"That dog must be mixed. A female Doberman should be at LEAST 100 pounds."


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Out walking Nero yesterday we met a guy who told us that pit bulls only bite if you are afraid of them.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Apparently I live with vicious wolf dogs. Because a sable coat obviously equals wolf. Riiiiiight. Hide the babies and cats, they might lick you to death!

Oh and they must not like the hot weather either. Tell that to Lily who tries really hard to convince me to leave her in the yard so she can pass out ont he asphalt and bake herself in the 100 degree sunshine. Freak dog, lol.

And the little foster dog must be a nice pet for a family with kids when I place him... because he is small. Riiiiight because a whacked out whirlwind of herding drive and intelligence is suited to that chaos. Size alone does not an easy dog make. He is a nut, I love it.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

that they are stubborn, and don;t show affection well.....both untrue.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> Some people go by what they have experienced. There are some dog breeds that I have NEVER had a positive experience with. I don't go by heresay. I go by what I have personally experienced through out my life.


when i was little i had 2 very bad experiences with rottwielers
once when i was 5 year we were being babysat by a women who owned a male female pair of rotties and a male female pair of dobies out of the blue one day while outside the male rott ran at me and my sister to attack us we were saved when all 3 of the other dogs attacked him and stopped him.

then when i was 6 my dad got a HUGe rotty pup at 12 weeks he was waist high to me and he was a puppy he would nip me and enjoyed going between my legs to chew my inner thighs i was a small thin child and this pup was too strong for me but my dad would yell at me for allowing the puppy to bite me and would not stop the puppy and i ended up with stitches on my inner thighs just from the puppy biteing me (his mouth at was big enough to wrap completly around my upper thigh when he would bite and chew)

due to that i am terrafied of rottwielers even mellow ones or young 5 week old puppies i cannt be around them without feeling nervous and afraid. but i would NEVER EVER say anything bad about the breed and have even reccomended one to a person looking for a breed of dog that would work for there lifestyle with older kids. they are good dogs for the right owners any dog is perfect for the riht person and right family


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

xchairity_casex said:


> when i was little i had 2 very bad experiences with rottwielers
> once when i was 5 year we were being babysat by a women who owned a male female pair of rotties and a male female pair of dobies out of the blue one day while outside the male rott ran at me and my sister to attack us we were saved when all 3 of the other dogs attacked him and stopped him.
> 
> then when i was 6 my dad got a HUGe rotty pup at 12 weeks he was waist high to me and he was a puppy he would nip me and enjoyed going between my legs to chew my inner thighs i was a small thin child and this pup was too strong for me but my dad would yell at me for allowing the puppy to bite me and would not stop the puppy and i ended up with stitches on my inner thighs just from the puppy biteing me (his mouth at was big enough to wrap completly around my upper thigh when he would bite and chew)
> ...


My experiences were not traumatizing like yours were. I am not afraid of any dogs, rather I dislike some breeds due to the traits that they have consistently presented.

That is not what this thread is about and why I deleted my previous comment.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

sorry not trying to go in a differant direction with the thread i dunno how to delete me post though


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I've been told that Italian Greyhounds should not be allowed to jump because they'll break their legs. That they'll hunt and kill cats (umm, I guess I should tell Blaise that he shouldn't run "screaming" into the house when he sees the neighbors' kitten). I should tape or glue their ears so that they'll lay "right" (So much wrong with that statement). Daschunds aren't hunting dogs, are bad with kids, nippy, and bark nonstop. My favorite had to be about our Old Man, we were informed quite vehemently that it was impossible for him to be a purebreed because his head was white and Goldens only came in yellow not red.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I've been told that my 3 BCs are te exception to a normally high strung, obnoxious, neurotic breed. And that they should only be kept when you have land....oh ya and even then they are normally very neurotic and annoying, and I've had many people tell me they can't imagine having 2(now 3!lol) in a small house in town and that they wouldn't want to see my house!! (although they would be shocked that my house is normally quite well put together, clean and free of chewed walls, doors, floors, etc!!:thumb
And of course they only come in black and white, with brown eyes, and are only ever the "classic" markings of a blaze, 4 white legs, a big collar ad a white tip on their tail. :wacko:


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> I've been told that my 3 BCs are te exception to a normally high strung, obnoxious, neurotic breed. And that they should only be kept when you have land....oh ya and even then they are normally very neurotic and annoying, and I've had many people tell me they can't imagine having 2(now 3!lol) in a small house in town and that they wouldn't want to see my house!! (although they would be shocked that my house is normally quite well put together, clean and free of chewed walls, doors, floors, etc!!:thumb
> And of course they only come in black and white, with brown eyes, and are only ever the "classic" markings of a blaze, 4 white legs, a big collar ad a white tip on their tail. :wacko:


Haha- well, I just saw my friend's BC this morning in the park: he has a beautiful split black/white face, and one blue eye (one the white side.) Smart as a whip... and very much a Border Collie


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Oh ya, and I was told by one trainer that they are very difficult to train, I smiled, acted as sweet as could be, put my 14 week old into a down with just a signal and said "only when you aren't on their level mentally!" :wink:
(True story!!:tongue





NewYorkDogue said:


> Haha- well, I just saw my friend's BC this morning in the park: he has a beautiful split black/white face, and one blue eye (one the white side.) Smart as a whip... and very much a Border Collie


Aww.....he sounds like Leo!!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> I've been told that my 3 BCs are te exception to a normally high strung, obnoxious, neurotic breed. And that they should only be kept when you have land....oh ya and even then they are normally very neurotic and annoying, and I've had many people tell me they can't imagine having 2(now 3!lol) in a small house in town and that they wouldn't want to see my house!! (although they would be shocked that my house is normally quite well put together, clean and free of chewed walls, doors, floors, etc!!:thumb
> And of course they only come in black and white, with brown eyes, and are only ever the "classic" markings of a blaze, 4 white legs, a big collar ad a white tip on their tail. :wacko:


I did not say they were the only exceptions in the _entire_ breed. I said they were the only ones that *I* know of personally. I am sure there are others like yours :smile:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I haven't seen other malamutes in my area so this breed is pretty rare here. I haven't really gotten anything negative. All I have gotten is "wow, your dog must eat/poop a ton"


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Because most people don't seem to know what a smooth collie is I am constantly being told that he is:

-not a purebred collie
-has greyhound in him
-is a shepherd mix
-is shaved (I had one guy tell me not to be embarrassed that I had shaved my dog!)
-smooth collies aren't a real breed

Buck has gotten me comments like:

- "I bet it's hard having a stupid breed"
- "I bet it's difficult to teach him anything" (yea, 'cause my boy is the only dog I have ever been able to teach how to use a light switch)
- that I will never be able to have him off leash (being a hound does not excuse him from having perfect recall although it is still a work in progress)
- that he will never be able to be around small animals (tell that to my dog who co-exists very peacefully with 4 rats!)
- that he will get me kicked out of neighborhood after neighborhood


I have also been told that it is cruel to have a hound and a herding breed in an apartment with nothing but a small yard for exercise and that is when I have no choice but to inform the ignorant pet owner that dogs do not exercise themselves in the house or the yard alone. Some might, but the majority of dogs are going to stand by the backdoor and wait to be let inside or just slowly walk around the backyard.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> I have also been told that it is cruel to have a hound and a herding breed in an apartment with nothing but a small yard for exercise and that is when I have no choice but to inform the ignorant pet owner that dogs do not exercise themselves in the house or the yard alone. Some might, but the majority of dogs are going to stand by the backdoor and wait to be let inside or just slowly walk around the backyard.


Yeah, I knew a man who loved Viszlas-- well, he liked the way they "looked." Anyway, he was so shocked when he spent the weekend out in the country and said that when he opened the door that led out to about 5 or 6 acres of land, the dog just took a step outside and turned around, waiting for him...

I think he believed that the dog would just go run, by herself, for hours... returning back home tired and ready for a nap. 

(Um... the dog's not a wind-up toy) hwell:


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

Oh, I have heard *countless* stupid things about Boxers...

They're stupid and untrainable. Tell that to Malcolm, who could sit, lie down, stay, shake paws, high-5, "relax", and roll over by 8 months.

I should muzzle them in public. I assume that this would be to protect people from the intensive licking they might receive if they got too near my dogs. 

That it was good that I neutered Malcolm "for public safety, since he's a Boxer." 

That it's NOT POSSIBLE for Malcolm to be a Boxer because he is "black". The Canadian Kennel Club disagrees, but hey, random stranger, I'm sure you're right. :tongue:

That I DEFINITELY shouldn't feed Boxers raw, because they are SO likely to become bloodthirsty and will probably kill children. Malcolm was playing with a kid yesterday and was licking her face - obviously just softening her up before he eats her.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

BoxerParty said:


> Oh, I have heard *countless* stupid things about Boxers...
> 
> They're stupid and untrainable. Tell that to Malcolm, who could sit, lie down, stay, shake paws, high-5, "relax", and roll over by 8 months.
> 
> ...


I never knew Boxers could be black either! :tongue:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

BoxerParty said:


> Oh, I have heard *countless* stupid things about Boxers...
> 
> They're stupid and untrainable. Tell that to Malcolm, who could sit, lie down, stay, shake paws, high-5, "relax", and roll over by 8 months.
> 
> ...


I think this is SUPER funny....as some of the happiest dogs Ive ever had the good luck to meet have been Boxers!!LOL :lol:

And btw, I LOVE Malcolm's colouring!!!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Regardless of whether or not the assumptions are ridiculous or mildly accurate I always deter "normal" dog owners from owning certain breeds. The other day one of the ladies a work said her son (who's currently deployed) wants to get a Golden pup when he gets home, I didn't really get to talk to her about it but I would have said be prepared for the puppy to be a puppy, Golden's are not just magically behaved and trained. I think there are many dogs out there that are brilliant and highly active and require the right kind of owner. I would love a border collie (for example), but I am not sure they are the breed for me, does that mean I would never own one, no, I just know I have to do more research on the breed and be prepared for whatever comes my way.

When I got Avery I was nervous, not because he was a pit mix but because I know any dog can have quirks that may be hard to tolerate or work through. Avery does have some irritating quirks (whining incessantly in the car, constant licking) but nothing I can't live with.


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

Hmmm I was warned how naughty and destructive they are,that my house will be all chewed up, how much they shed and well I hope your prepared for 2-3 years of puppy.....cuz they are hyper and take time to mature. I have only had 2 rubber tips off a door stopper chewed, she minds pretty good, she hasn't ruined anything, hair happens and she may be high energy but I don't mind. Honestly, I feel dogs are products of their owners and all the things one hears about a breed are just things that happened because the owner didn't do their job right.


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> I never knew Boxers could be black either! :tongue:



I didn't know they could be black until I found Malcolm! That being said, people were telling me he COULD NOT BE a Boxer 'cause he's "black" (in quotes because he's actually a sealed brindle, which appears black - if you look at him SUPER closely, he's brown w/ black stripes). Obviously he CAN, because he IS. 




Scarlett_O' said:


> I think this is SUPER funny....as some of the happiest dogs Ive ever had the good luck to meet have been Boxers!!LOL :lol:


SERIOUSLY. I have never met friendlier, more cheerful dogs than the Boxers I know (and especially my own, both of whom are PATHOLOGICALLY friendly and happy). Like any breed, they certainly have the potential for aggression, but every Boxer I've ever met is a full-on committed wiggle-butt. :biggrin:





Scarlett_O' said:


> And btw, I LOVE Malcolm's colouring!!!



Thanks!  He's a pretty handsome dude. :biggrin:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Love my lab said:


> Hmmm I was warned how naughty and destructive they are,that my house will be all chewed up, how much they shed and well I hope your prepared for 2-3 years of puppy.....cuz they are hyper and take time to mature. I have only had 2 rubber tips off a door stopper chewed, she minds pretty good, she hasn't ruined anything, hair happens and she may be high energy but I don't mind. Honestly, I feel dogs are products of their owners and all the things one hears about a breed are just things that happened because the owner didn't do their job right.


I agree - however, alot of this stuff doesn't come from thin air. Most of my life i thought little dogs are yappy. I was not wrong. The misconception is that they are GENETICALLY yappy. They are not. They have owners who make them that way. I have two little dogs now and neither one is yappy. So I see that they are not ALL yappy. Just alot of them. 

I've never heard anything bad about boxers. I had a boxer as a toddler and i still remember her. I have no preconceptions about them. They are just another big cuddly dog to me. 

And it goes the other way, too - people think labs and retrievers are wonderfully tempered, family-friendly dogs. That's true but they are high energy dogs that need alot of exercise and mental stimulation. You have to cater to their genetics to make them good dogs.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Danes:
That I can't have kids with Danes because they will get jealous and sit on.suffocate the baby. 
That you have to have a huge house and yard to have them.
That they poop more than any other breed. 

Boxers: 
That they're aggressive and incapable of being trained. 
That they are insanely destructive and will destroy my home. 
That they don't get attached to people and aren't affectionate. (LOL!!!!)
That their brain is deformed and it makes them turn on their owners. 

Corgis:
All they do is yap and bark all day. 
That they nip at everything that moves.
That they are aggressive to other dogs because they are "jealous" they aren't tall, too. 
That they don't like people at all and are completely non-affectionate. 



I will admit to being really judgy on other breeds. It's hard not to get that way when working with so many dogs, and breed X is the same every time. I admit, that a couple of the "I can't believe someone said/believed that!!" statements in this very thread have been* exactly* the case in my personal experience, and it leaves me sitting here thinking "wait, so that's NOT normally the case... because the 100 I met were just like that!"


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

CorgiPaws said:


> Danes:
> That I can't have kids with Danes because they will get jealous and sit on.suffocate the baby.


SERIOUSLY? That's not only ridiculous, it's so...specific. :lol:




CorgiPaws said:


> Boxers:
> ...
> That they don't get attached to people and aren't affectionate. (LOL!!!!)


:rofl: Yes, the ever-aloof Boxer. :wink:


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> Danes:
> That I can't have kids with Danes because they will get jealous and sit on.suffocate the baby.


People told me that about cats too when my daughter was born  Then again these people were my ex MIL and my Grandmother who also told me I shouldn't breastfeed.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

mischiefgrrl said:


> Then again these people were my ex MIL and my Grandmother who also told me I shouldn't breastfeed.


Well there went their credibility.... But that's a whole other topic. Lol


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I think everything I was ever told in the past about blue heelers is true. It's not a breed for everyone. 
98% of people in our little region of suburbia don't have a clue what a cattle dog is anyway.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

Bridget? My GSD. Oh where do I start. She has a really nice coat when she is healthy. I'll upload some pics that shows this later. I've had a number of GSD owners get jealous of her and point out any feature they don't like about her. Your dog is no good because her ears aren't really pointy. Too much brown in the face, etc. It is crazy. Personality wise? Bridget is paying attention to even when her back is turned. GSD's just know where are and are always paying attention despite where ever they might be looking. That is only true to a certain extent. When Bridget isn't looking she is usually focused on something else. She might step on me to find out when I move but that is only because she wants to pay attention to whatever might be going on. 

Molly? The husky. Someone told me she'd make a good guard dog. GSD yes, Husky's, I'm not so sure. Molly, no way in the world would I ever allow her to guard anything.

GSD:

Don't like other dogs. Don't play well with other dogs. Can't be trusted until older. Should never be handled by a novice trainer, etc. And yet, very easy to train I should get one so I can be like you........../cry!

Husky:

Escape artist. High anxiety. Big whiners. Love to be outdoors all day. Can run around 24/7. Impossible to train.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

The Bull Terrier...

i've heard a few things... that people claim they've heard.

1. They aren't affectionate... well that's untrue, because the second best thing this dog likes aside from play is loving on myself, my wife, or our kids... and he adores the girls laying on him petting him.
2. They are naturally aggressive because the breed was a fighting breed... That could be true, but honestly most BT's are bait dogs because they are so hardy and stoic. they take the licks and don't fight back, because they simply don't want to. 
3. They are a pitbull...:rofl:
4. They are easily trained and smart... I almost died laughing at this one at a park, the basis behind their conclusion that BT's were easy to train was Spuds Mckenzie :lol: I suppose they are if you are extremely patient, and you find an infinitely willing to please Bull Terrier... which i think you'll be hard pressed to do. Jane Killion I salute you!
5. Good guard dogs... i suppose... if people are afraid of a barking dog UNTIL they see the person and he wants to be loved on...


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Tobi said:


> The Bull Terrier...
> 
> i've heard a few things... that people claim they've heard.
> 
> ...


I personally don't WANT people to know #5 because often in the summer I will leave my car running with the AC on full blast with the dogs inside, they guard the car from someone running off with it...LOL


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> I personally don't WANT people to know #5 because often in the summer I will leave my car running with the AC on full blast with the dogs inside, they guard the car from someone running off with it...LOL


lol, well they look scary enough i suppose with their oversized teeth for their little heads


----------

